# Pensacola Gulf Pier



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello, I'm Tim and I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to share this King Mac with all my fellow anglers and anglerettes. Caught this off Gulf Pier today and thought for a minute the fish had me instead of me having the fish. But with help from my fellow fishing comrades we managed to get him on the deck. FISH ON!








29.5 LBS


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish! There were quiet a few kings coming up the east side of the peir early this morning. Myfather Mike Peacher caught one about thesame size as yours at 6:45.I left about 11:00am after I got tired of looking for cobia.So Im guessing a few more kings showed up?

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a mighty fine looking fish you have there! Good Job!

Welcome to the forum!

Tight Lines!


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

That's one nice king! :clap


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a nice King


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice king and report.Welcome aboard!


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Good fish!! I was at the snack bar when you were weighing it..29lbs I think.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

That mullet I was using did the trick.Suprised though since ther where so many cigs coming through.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I gaffed that fish!!! He had a ling come up and nose that mullet just before he caught that king. Nice fish!


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

Do appreciate the gaffing ,hopefully we will be pulling some more on the deck!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice k-mac!!:clap


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Big Mack! :bowdown


----------



## cobia850 (Mar 17, 2008)

:bowdownnice one and welcome to the forum:clap


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

True that Cobia850 :hotsun


----------

